# Garuando / lloviznando.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola,

Gente me gustaría saber cuántos de ustedes usa la palabra garuando cuando hay una ligera lluvia.

Aquí en Venezuela usamos lloviznando, pero, leí de un argentino que se usa está garuando, otro colega me dijo que en la mayoría de hispanoamérica es lo mismo ¿es así en su país también?

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas y aclaraciones.

Estefanía.


----------



## hosec

Yo (pero no soy americano ni vivo en América, no sé si te interesará entonces mi respuesta) uso "lloviznando" y hasta "llovisnando" o "llovisneando". "Garuar" es (era) una palabra absolutamente desconocida para mí.

Salud


----------



## Rayines

Sí, querida Estefanía: En Argentina, esa lluvia muy finita que apenas se siente, la llamamos "garúa", y el verbo, "garuar". 
Es más, cuando querés mandar a alguien al diablo, le decís (o le decías): "Chau, y que te garúe finito".


----------



## bb008

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Gente me gustaría saber cuántos de ustedes usa la palabra garuando cuando hay una ligera lluvia.
> 
> Aquí en Venezuela usamos lloviznando, pero, leí de un argentino que se usa está garuando, otro colega me dijo que en la mayoría de hispanoamérica es lo mismo ¿es así en su país también?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por las respuestas y aclaraciones.
> 
> Estefanía.


 
Hola

Y garundando en Venezuela, también se usa Estefanía.

Saludos

PD.- Creo que hay un hilo anterior.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nunca había oído esa palabra 
Aquí sólo usamos lloviznar o si acaso "brisnear", cuando es como una fresca brisa la que cae o... espera acabo de recordar otra palabra: "chispeando", esta es cuando son pequeñitas gotas


----------



## Metztli

Hola! En México no. Ni siquiera la había oido nunca. En la Ciudad de México decimos lloviznando o chispeando, esta última es mucho mas informal.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ciertamente conocía la palabra, pero estoy aquí para ver cuántos otros latinoamericanos han escuchado la palabra en su país. Un amigo español no la conocía, me imagino que prefiere lloviznando.

La verdad no me atrevo a usar garuando en Venezuela porque estoy 100% segura de que la palabra está en desuso, ningún venezolano que conozca la usa pero me imagino que la entiende. Muchas gracias BB008, no sabía que usted allá en su ciudad la usaba.


----------



## bb008

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ciertamente conocía la palabra, pero estoy aquí para ver cuántos otros latinoamericanos han escuchado la palabra en su país. Un amigo español no la conocía, me imagino que prefiere lloviznando.
> 
> La verdad no me atrevo a usar garuando en Venezuela porque estoy 100% segura de que la palabra está en desuso, ningún venezolano que conozca la usa pero me imagino que la entiende. Muchas gracias BB008, no sabía que usted allá en su ciudad la usaba.


 
A veces Estefanía, a veces y no yo sola, muchas personas. Ciertamente no es de diario decir, pero se utiliza, mi niña.

Esta cayendo una garúa, esta garundo o lloviznando.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

bb008 said:


> A veces Estefanía, a veces y no yo sola, muchas personas. Ciertamente no es de diario decir, pero se utiliza, mi niña.
> 
> Esta cayendo una garúa, esta garundo o lloviznando.


 
Ohhhhh sí, apreciada bb008, me equivoqué, yo quise decir que allá en Caracas, no que usted sóla.

Lo de que si se usa o no, bueno cara forista, creo que es para eso que abrí este hilo, acá en Guarenas no se usa, se usa lloviznado, pero no niego que todo el pueblo sepa qué es, yo ya sabía.

Metztli, gracias por su participación fundamental, México es muy grande.

Buenos, yo usaré de vez en cuando está garuando, es diferente.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Kangy

Me van a odiar, pero hace años que eso de "garuar" no se usa 
Una vez escuché que mi mamá decía "Que te garúe finito", y le dije, "Mamá, qué anticuada!" xD

JAMÁS, hasta el día de hoy, supe que significaba eso.
Además, NUNCA escuché a nadie decirlo (aparte de mi mamá esa vez).

Ahh, y nací y viví siempre en Argentina


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador,* al parecer en *México* también, se dice "*pringa*r" como sinónimo del verbo "*llovizna*r". De tal modo que si está lloviznando, se suele decir "está pringando". Esta expresión incluso aparece aceptada ya por la DRAE:

*pringar**.*
(De or. inc.).

*10. *intr. impers._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ *lloviznar.*

Lo de "garuando" jamás lo había leído u oído.

Saludos,


----------



## forgues

Kangy said:


> Me van a odiar, pero hace años que eso de "garuar" no se usa
> Una vez escuché que mi mamá decía "Que te garúe finito", y le dije, "Mamá, qué anticuada!" xD
> 
> JAMÁS, hasta el día de hoy, supe que significaba eso.
> Además, NUNCA escuché a nadie decirlo (aparte de mi mamá esa vez).
> 
> Ahh, y nací y viví siempre en Argentina


 
Kangy:
¡ Cómo que no se usa! Se usa, como dijo Rayines. Tal vez no has tenido tiempo todavía de escucharla, pero esperá un tiempo más y la vas a escuchar y a lo mejor, hasta la vas a utilizar.
Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador,* al parecer en *México* también, se dice "*pringa*r" como sinónimo del verbo "*llovizna*r". De tal modo que si está lloviznando, se suele decir "está pringando". Esta expresión incluso aparece aceptada ya por la DRAE:
> 
> *pringar**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> 
> *10. *intr. impers._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ *lloviznar.*
> 
> Lo de "garuando" jamás lo había leído u oído.
> 
> Saludos,


 Por lo menos en la Ciudad de México, no es común lo de "pringar"... creo que poca gente conoce la palabra y menos aún la usa


----------



## iaf

Para ver cuán diferentes pueden ser las percepciones del idioma dentro de un mismo país y aún de persona a persona... 
También para mí, *"la garúa / garuar"* son vocablos absolutamente corrientes y comprensibles.

Aquí un link respecto a su uso y origen: 
http://www.terapiatanguera.com.ar/Grandes Tangos/Garua.htm


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Por lo menos en la Ciudad de México, no es común lo de "pringar"... creo que poca gente conoce la palabra y menos aún la usa


 
Lo que me llama la atención es que "*pringar*" lo recoge la RAE como de uso también en México. En efecto, yo he tenido contacto con muchas personas de dicho país y jamás se los he escuchado decir.

Saludos,


----------



## Metztli

Ayutuxte said:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que "*pringar*" lo recoge la RAE como de uso también en México. En efecto, yo he tenido contacto con muchas personas de dicho país y jamás se los he escuchado decir.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Yo sí he oido y utilizado la palabra "pringar" pero no para "lloviznar" sino para algo que esta salpicado, generalmente de comida. Cuando alguien se mancha la ropa con la sopa dice "Ya me pringué" o "Venía con toda el vestido pringado"... 

Tal vez en el interior si la usan para referirse a la lluvia finita.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

En Chile se usan garúa, garu*g*a, garuar y garu*g*ar. También llovizna y lloviznar.

"Esta chispeando", cuando caen gotas aisladas pero del tamaño de las de una lluvia normal.

"Pringar" la he escuchado como sinónimo coloquial -y un poco vulgar- de contraer una enfermedad venérea.

Y la expresión de Rayines: "Chau, y que te garúe finito", no la he escuchado por estos lados, lamentablemente. Es una forma finísima, como Inés, de mandar a alguien un poquito a la mier**. (Yo soy más bruto). 

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

ieracub said:


> Y la expresión de Rayines: "Chau, y que te garúe finito", no la he escuchado por estos lados, lamentablemente. Es una forma finísima, como Inés, de mandar a alguien un poquito a la mier**. (Yo soy más bruto).
> 
> Saludos.


Che , y Kangy me mató diciendo que hace años que garuar no se usa, y que NUNCA ni JAMÁS escuchó decir "que te garúe finito". Reconozco que ésta es una expresión bien antigua (y hasta graciosa cuando la usamos actualmente), pero "garuar" me parece una palabra perfecta para definir ese punto de la lluvia. "Está garuando" no puede ser reemplazado por nada .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá no usamos pringar para lloviznar; la he oído para significar que alguien está con los dedos llenos de alguna sustancia pegajosa, como mermelada o cajeta.

Por estos rumbos no es muy común que llueva, por lo que no tenemos muchos términos para describir la lluvia; es como las olas en Hawaii, en donde allá sí las diferencian en no sé cuantos tipos; acá con que llueva, llovizne o chispeé nos conformamos.


----------



## xeneize

Concuerdo con lo que se dijo respecto de *garuar*, y añado que viene del portugués de Brasil, de _garoar_.
Saludos


----------



## iaf

xeneize said:


> Concuerdo con lo que se dijo respecto de *garuar*, y añado que viene del portugués de Brasil, de _garujar_.
> Saludos


 


jazyk said:


> Perdón, pero en portugués se dice garoar y tiene el mismo significado que en español. São Paulo es conocida como la "terra da garoa" (tierra de la garúa/llovizna).
> 
> Jazyk


 
 Si, y eso es una de las fuentes que también indica el link que aporté en el post n°14.


----------



## xeneize

Gracias Jazyk, lo corregí.
Tené en cuenta que sólo se usa en el portugués de Brasil, que yo sepa, y eso explica también que en español únicamente se utilice en el área del Plata.


----------



## Argótide

Ayutuxte said:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que "*pringar*" lo recoge la RAE como de uso también en México. En efecto, yo he tenido contacto con muchas personas de dicho país y jamás se los he escuchado decir.
> Saludos,



Bueno, pues aquí está la primera.  Por mis rumbos sí decimos *pringar, chispear* y* brisnear*.  No se usa ni *garuar *ni *garúa *(aunque una vez una argentina gentilmente me deseó que me garuara finito, jejej), pero sí he oído a gente llamar a la llovizna ligera como *chipi chipi*.


----------



## Jhoanus

Aquí en los llanos venezolanos (Portuguesa) por primera vez en mi vida escuche la palabra pringar y pensé que era propia de estas tierras... Ya veo que no... 

Donde más he escuchado eso de garuar es en los llanos de Guárico y el oriente del país.... Aunque en Maracay también lo usamos mucho....


----------



## 0scar

DRAE
*garúa*
 (Del port. dialect. _caruja_, niebla).
* 1.     * f._ Am._ *llovizna.*






_Perdido!...__como un duende que en la sombra
más la busca y más la nombra
*Garúa*...tristeza...
¡hasta el cielo se ha puesto a llorar!....
_(Tango Garúa)
_
http://www.robertogoyeneche.tango-tour.com.ar/garua.htm
_


----------



## 0scar

Acá hay un link a la pág. de alguien que parece que sabe todo sobre la _garúa_, muy posiblemente voz quechua.-

http://www.terapiatanguera.com.ar/Grandes Tangos/Garua.htm


----------



## tigercita

en mi pais se utiliza garuandoo o lloviznar .
ademas garuar y lloviznar es lo mismoo quiere decir lo mismoo asiq ue cualquiera de las dos palbras esta bien dichas....


----------



## Limeño

Aquí en el Perú la garúa es una lluvia "muy fina" típica de la costa nor-centro y sur que se hace presente en invierno, semejante a las gotas de agua que salen de un cepillo de dientes al rozar los dedos en las cerdas.

Aunque también se le puede decir llovizna, usamos los dos términos para la misma situación.


----------



## josé león

Por Ecuador también "chispea", garúa y llovizna...pero jamás _pringa_

Y, tampoco, pedimos que le_ "garúe finito": _de una, _"que le parta un rayo"..._ como en todas partes, incluido en Argentina

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo la verdad siempre escuché esa palabra en Los Andes Venezolanos _"Garuar"_, y pensé al igual que le pasó a Johanus que era de uso en esa región.
Es que ellos tienen, algunoas expresiones que en solo en esa parte del pais las entienden, y pensé que era una de ellas. eek: que error!)

Tambien he escuchado plr todas partes del país, Pringando, Brisnando, Brisando,  LLovisnando, y menos escuchada (de hecho solo en los andes) "garuando"...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Larimar

En República Dominicana, se usa llovizna y lloviznando.  Es muy común  también, llamar a éste tipo de lluvia "*Jarina/jarisna",* así decimos, *“Está jariniando/jarisneando”.*

Particularmente, no había escuchado nunca "garúa" ni guaruando, tampoco pringando, brisnando, brisando.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Un nuevo sinónimo para el ya largo listado: "serenando".

Hace poco aprendí que, al parecer, en la Costa Oriental de Venezuela se dice que está serenando cuando llovizna "finito".  

Había escuchado esa palabra en otro contexto: se dice que uno está "al sereno" cuando se está fuera de casa de noche, exponiéndose al frío nocturno.  Las abuelas -venezolanas, al menos- son muy enfáticas al respecto ("¡entra a la casa, mijita, que te estás serenando y te vas a enfermar!")


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Querida Sweety, años sin verte ... 

Nunca había escuchado lo de serenarse con esa connotación. pero no pongo en duda ese uso... tambien tengo cuentos muy buenos con eso del sereno...en mi familia es una palabra que sirve para reirnos un mundo debido al grado de misterio que le dan las abuelas , y algunas mamás, aun en estos tiempos.
El sereno, como dice un comico colombiano, es algo así como un mostruo invisible, que te puede atacar , hacer daño y hasta matar... 

Saludos

Rosangelus


----------



## jazyk

Serenar también se dice en Brasil. Parece que tenemos mucho en común con los venezolanos.

Jazyk


----------



## beatrizg

Hola!
Conozco el término *garúa*. Sin embargo, en Colombia no he oído a nadie usarlo. A la lluvia finita se le dice llovizna. 

*Chispear* se dice cuando caen gotas aisladas.  Aunque creo que es un término de poco uso actualmente; al igual que el *sereno *(viento nocturno humedo) del que hablaban las abuelas.


----------



## Reina_Bulsara

Aca en Perú utilizamos garua para la lluvia fina, al igual que llovizna.


----------



## Z_Alef

Hola! 
Yo soy de Costa Rica y aquí usamos las palabras Garuando y lloviznando casi que como sinónimos.... Lo que en mi caso nunca había escuchado es la expresión "que te garúe finito"    creo que o no es muy común por acá o simplemente... no se usa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Z_Alef said:


> Lo que en mi caso nunca había escuchado es la expresión "que te garúe finito"



¡Bienvenido!
Versión completa:
Chau, chau, chau...
Adiós que te vaya bien
¡que te garúe finito!
echale tabaco al pito y
¡adiós que te vaya bien!

Saludos


----------



## Bahamut20

En Costa Rica también decimos garuar.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile la garúa es aún mas fina y leve que la llovizna.
Y decimos "chispeando" cuando apenas caen unas gotas, sin importar mucho el tamaño.
_


----------



## jorgema

En Lima conocemos muy de cerca la llovizna y la garúa, sin ellas prácticamente no habría invierno limeño (eso, y la persistente neblina). La llovizna, una lluvia menuda y ligera,  y la garúa aún más fina, que no mojara si no fuera tan persistente. Asimismo, usamos _chispear _y _chispeando _que mencionó Vampiro.


----------



## Csalrais

En Canarias chispea, llovizna y sobre todo *serena*, como ya mencionaron para parte de Venezuela en un mensaje anterior. Pero viendo que para algunos venezolanos es palabra desconocida puede que por una vez viajara de aquí para allá y no al revés. Por otro lado, es la primera vez que me encuentro con *garuar* pero eso no quiere decir que en Canarias no se use.

_Garúa en Canarias y América_


----------



## Gaby Rogue

En Uruguay llovizna y garúa significa lo mismo: una suave lluvia. Actualmente se emplea poco, siendo utilizado casi exclusivamente por habitantes de zonas rurales, alejados de centros urbanos.


----------



## JhenrYEG

Esto ya es muy tarde(6 años) pero aquí en Costa Rica si usamos guruar más que lloviznar, pero la malpronunciamos 'garubar' en vez de garuar.


----------

